# I can't believe how lazy some folks have gotten



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Saturday afternoon a neighbor brought by a bag of collards that her uncle had given her and asked me if my worms could eat them.

I told her they could eat what I didn't and she told me canning them took too much time to suit her and she would rather pay the $2 a can for fully cooked store bought greens.

After she left , I cleaned them, then tore the leaves from the stems into bite size bit into my largest stock pot and added seasonings and ham shoulder bone cooked off stock I had in the freezer to blanch cook as I sterilized the jars and lids in the open top canner before ladling the greens and ham stock into the jars to pressure can.

Spending about three and a half hours while watching some movies gave me almost $50 worth of canned greens if I had bought them at the store. Plus I still got a good amount of stalks and stems to feed to the worms

The woman who gave them to me could have done the same because later in the evening when she and her husband met me at GFs for our Saturday night activity, she talked about watching one of the same two movies I had watched while I was canning the greens and doing my laundry.


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

It's makes me think of the premade, frozen Mac & Cheese in the Grocery store... Mac & Cheese, Kraft Dinner for cripes sake ! Nuke it in 5 minutes... what boiling 2 cups of water, adding a gob or butter & a drab of milk is too much work ? Puhlese ! Even more shocking is the price and people PAY IT ! 

At least there is a bunch of people that will not survive hardships & strife - maybe not a bad thing in the grand scheme....


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I do SMH at what people will give away or throw away rather than make use of it. I keep reminding myself -- to each, their own and happily accept their cast offs.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yup, its a far different world we live in now than what we lived in 50yrs ago.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Shrek said:


> Saturday afternoon a neighbor brought by a bag of collards that her uncle had given her and asked me if my worms could eat them.
> 
> I told her they could eat what I didn't and she told me canning them took too much time to suit her and she would rather pay the $2 a can for fully cooked store bought greens.
> 
> ...


One could just be thankful she took the time and initiative to bring them to you rather than just lazily tossing them in the garbage.

I had a friend who knew I had a pretty decent smoker offer me all the carp I wanted. I only wanted about 10 lbs because that’s all I would eat or foist off on others. Was I lazy for not taking hundreds of pounds from his bow fishing adventures? Some things are worth my time, some aren’t.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Steve_S said:


> It's makes me think of the premade, frozen Mac & Cheese in the Grocery store... Mac & Cheese, Kraft Dinner for cripes sake ! Nuke it in 5 minutes... what boiling 2 cups of water, adding a gob or butter & a drab of milk is too much work ? Puhlese ! Even more shocking is the price and people PAY IT !
> 
> At least there is a bunch of people that will not survive hardships & strife - maybe not a bad thing in the grand scheme....


While I am sure that the market for those products is busy/lazy parents. They are actually a Godsend for elderly or disabled individuals living alone. Some people would have a hard time lifting a pot full of boiling water to drain in the sink.

As for canning, it depends on what your time is worth. I have friends whose employment pays them 25 and up an hour to work, Does it make sense for them to spend 3 or 4 hours to can $50 worth of food? Same with cleaning when you can hire someone to do it for $10 an hour.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

And such people may want the government to support them in their old age. The $2 per can, (actually I think collards here are way less, closer to $1), added up over the years along with the other extravagances would build into a small fortune for retirement. Reminds me of what a daughter told me about people buying insurance for millions of dollars worth of property---"and, Dad, these fellows are driving old trucks and look as if they don't have a cent to spare." Ranchers.

Shrek, I run a knife down each side of the stem, then roll the two halves of the leaf and slice them vertically, then horizontally. Quicker and easier than tearing them loose. Sometimes I wait until I've stalked two or three leaves, stack the halves, roll like a cigar, slice twice vertically, then horizontally.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Sorta like canned beans that you have to heat up ?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I no longer can either: instead I put the food in zip lock bags and freeze them!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't think that she was being lazy, maybe thoughtful, not lazy* You should have thanked her, and suggested that if her Uncle has any more overflow, that You will gladly accept them*. Maybe You could fill Your pantry this way? Nice Neighbor*


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

She did a nice thing for you and you post publicly about her calling her lazy?
What’s amazing is the lack of gratitude you show a neighbor and friend.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Lisa, I think the post was more of a comment on today's mentality than a put-down of an individual. We see it everywhere, from kids spending $50 to hundreds of Dad's dollars to go to a football game, people living in shacks but driving $50,000 autos, and here in this community, people living well in retirement, nice cars, good clothes, frequenting the country club and showing up at the food bank. 

On the other hand, the fellow who cut some trees down for me drove a twenty-year old truck with a boom on it, wore clothes worse than mine, did all the work himself (with one kid to pull away downed limbs) and bought another big piece of land to finance his retirement. One of those fellows like the Ranchers my daughter told me of. Been working like that since he got out of high school, learned his trade, climbed the trees when he was young, bought equipment as he could and made himself a wealthy man.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I liked what he did with the castoffs, but I have to agree that calling her "lazy" was painting with too broad of a brush. She spent her time doing things she wanted to do rather than mess around with the greens. That doesn't define laziness. I wouldn't call her lazy, but she certainly was thoughtful in gifting the greens rather than trashing them.


.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Oxankle said:


> Lisa, I think the post was more of a comment on today's mentality than a put-down of an individual. We see it everywhere, from kids spending $50 to hundreds of Dad's dollars to go to a football game, people living in shacks but driving $50,000 autos, and here in this community, people living well in retirement, nice cars, good clothes, frequenting the country club and showing up at the food bank.
> 
> On the other hand, the fellow who cut some trees down for me drove a twenty-year old truck with a boom on it, wore clothes worse than mine, did all the work himself (with one kid to pull away downed limbs) and bought another big piece of land to finance his retirement. One of those fellows like the Ranchers my daughter told me of. Been working like that since he got out of high school, learned his trade, climbed the trees when he was young, bought equipment as he could and made himself a wealthy man.


I understand, Ox and I agree that those people who take from society while living the high life themselves are infuriating. 
But this doesn’t seem like hte situation here. He doesn’t stay that this lady is on the take, just that she would prefer to buy her greens precanned than to go thru the work of canning them, so she gifted them to him so he could make use of them, probably unknowing that her generosity would result in being made into an object lesson for laziness to a bunch of strangers. 
I wonder what she would think if she read his post. 
Just doesn’t seem very kind or grateful.
And to me, most people could do with a whole lot more gratitude for what they’ve got or been given without biting the hand that literally fed them.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ah Jay, Welcome to the club LOL.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I think she is lazy because she likes to brag about being a "stay at home wife with no kids" and as long as her husband can keep working his $50k a year job and she can keep him from getting her pregnant, she is happy staying at home watching TV and taking care of her husband's **** dogs.

She has said they might adopt when his income is in 6 figures but she doesn't want to go through the 9 month hassle of giving birth even if they can afford rearing a child


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

TRULY LAZY people have never gone hungry or without. A lot of us older folk DO remember having those times!!! This generation does tend to be lazy according to our standards but it has been because they have not been taught any different. Times have changed and food, clothing etc. is much easier attaintable than in the past. Just a sign of the times....


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Shrek said:


> I think she is lazy because she likes to brag about being a "stay at home wife with no kids" and as long as her husband can keep working his $50k a year job and she can keep him from getting her pregnant, she is happy staying at home watching TV and taking care of her husband's **** dogs.
> 
> She has said they might adopt when his income is in 6 figures but she doesn't want to go through the 9 month hassle of giving birth even if they can afford rearing a child


Wasn't gonna comment......but that was harsh...
But sounds like you are dealing with an "entitled millennial".......LOT of that going around.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Shrek said:


> I think she is lazy because she likes to brag about being a "stay at home wife with no kids" and as long as her husband can keep working his $50k a year job and she can keep him from getting her pregnant, she is happy staying at home watching TV and taking care of her husband's **** dogs.
> 
> She has said they might adopt when his income is in 6 figures but she doesn't want to go through the 9 month hassle of giving birth even if they can afford rearing a child


And she still took time to do a nice thing for you. How dare she.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Times have definitely changed. I have what I call Rip Van Winkle moments quite often anymore. Meaning feels like I took a 20 year nap and woke up to a very different world.

You dont have to boil collards into mush though I know thats traditional method. Frankly cut them up and pack into jar with some water and process them. They will be quite tender by time you take them out of canner. I can any extra produce from store left over after couple week, so it doesnt just spoil and go to waste and to make space for fresh. Seriously doesnt take that much time.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Times change, some people value some things more than time, other people value time more than things. And a lot of it depends on the time they have or the things they have or want. Cryptic message for those with time.............


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Shrek said:


> I think she is lazy because she likes to brag about being a "stay at home wife with no kids" and as long as her husband can keep working his $50k a year job and she can keep him from getting her pregnant, she is happy staying at home watching TV and taking care of her husband's **** dogs.
> 
> She has said they might adopt when his income is in 6 figures but she doesn't want to go through the 9 month hassle of giving birth even if they can afford rearing a child


Amazing she managed to haul those greens over to you to can, seeing as how she’s such a sloth.
Seems like maybe you could find someone better to hang out with since you have such contempt for her.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

HermitJohn said:


> Times have definitely changed. I have what I call Rip Van Winkle moments quite often anymore. Meaning feels like I took a 20 year nap and woke up to a very different world.
> 
> You dont have to boil collards into mush though I know thats traditional method. Frankly cut them up and pack into jar with some water and process them. They will be quite tender by time you take them out of canner. I can any extra produce from store left over after couple week, so it doesnt just spoil and go to waste and to make space for fresh. Seriously doesnt take that much time.


Next time I see Hershel , I will have to tell him your Rip Van Winkle analogy . Last year I saw him at lunch and he told me of a guy he hired for $10 an hour to drive T posts for a pasture fence.

He went to go buy extra rolls of fence wire and when he returned he found a number of posts driven off center and the guy talking on his phone while trying to work the post driver with one hand around the pipe instead of two hands on the handles to keep the post driving in more true.

Hershel told us he had seen the 21st century and did not like it. To which I replied as he was almost 75 and I was almost 60 at least we did not have to worry about seeing the 22nd century.

Without missing a beat, Hershel added that if we were lucky , we would get to die peacefully in our sleep during the first quarter too.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Shrek said:


> Next time I see Hershel , I will have to tell him your Rip Van Winkle analogy . Last year I saw him at lunch and he told me of a guy he hired for $10 an hour to drive T posts for a pasture fence.
> 
> He went to go buy extra rolls of fence wire and when he returned he found a number of posts driven off center and the guy talking on his phone while trying to work the post driver with one hand around the pipe instead of two hands on the handles to keep the post driving in more true.
> 
> ...


I like Hershel already.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

COSunflower said:


> TRULY LAZY people have never gone hungry or without. A lot of us older folk DO remember having those times!!! This generation does tend to be lazy according to our standards but it has been because they have not been taught any different. Times have changed and food, clothing etc. is much easier attaintable than in the past. Just a sign of the times....


I agree... And although I may not be as old as some folks here.... I was born into a dirt poor family of migrant laborers and sharecroppers...actually born along the way on Route 66 as my family worked their way to California to work in the fields etc My first memory being that of working in the fields with my parents. I know all about "doing without" and hard work too...And I am the better for it IMHO


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

That's the way with my kids. Theyl brag about the hard times they had growing up as they know VERY few people in their 40s had such a life, BUT they'll tell you at the drop of a hat that they would not go back to working that hard again for nothing.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Why would any man want a woman who will not give him children? Just plain old sex is too easy to come by nowadays, and if a woman is not willing to be a wife and mother it would be simpler just to find a little strange when the need arose.

Few of you are as old as I. I, like the kid, remember the hard times. I've seen people come to the door begging for food, and i've seen my dad loading our last cattle for sale because the corn crop failed and the pastures were bare. There were times when my mother did not cry only because three tiny little boys were watching. Sometime when I think of those times (two of those boys died ten days apart in January of 1934) I come close to crying myself. The entitlement mentality is hard for me to tolerate.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Oxankle said:


> Why would any man want a woman who will not give him children? Just plain old sex is too easy to come by nowadays, and if a woman is not willing to be a wife and mother it would be simpler just to find a little strange when the need arose.


So, how do you feel about gay marriage?...
That doesn't produce any children.....


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Kiamichi Kid,
I was reared to understand the concept of fearing going to bed and waking up "with wrinkles in my belly" by education from my father and grandfather who both faced them and avoided them by working on the farm or home place.

During the recession/depression of the 70s my father taught me how to small farm, maintain tools and basic blade work to make or repair tools.

Two things I really learned was growing up country, if folks were starting to see wrinkles in their bellies, country families just started seeing more beans , taters and such and chicken fillets and biscuits or tomato gravy and biscuit for breakfast while socially odd in the 1970s was perfectly fine.

The other thing I learned was no matter how much acreage or folding money you had in the good times, never be any different than you were in the bad times.

During my life I have gone from living in the country in upper middle class to working in the city at lower middle class. As long as a person can exist on both ends of the spectrum and hold the same values in both, they will make it with very little discomfort and if lucky maybe a little amusement as those around them begin going crazy because their luxuries are at risk.

I got a chuckle out of the husband of the neighbor who gave me the batch of greens yesterday because he asked how many quarts I got out of them and after telling him , he asked if I could give him a six pack since he helped his uncle in law tend and harvest the garden when he could and although his city reared wife has no interest in the values of our era, when he gets ready to retire early in a few years , he plans to put in his own kitchen garden and farm the 30 acres of clear land on the 50 acres he inherited from his parents where his hunting and entertaining cabin is.

Ox,
Something else I learned from my father was even if times got so bad that livestock had to be sold off and pastures and fields left to fallow, never sell the land if you can avoid it.

My family for decades farmed or raised livestock and my parents and grandparents both went looking for wage jobs when required but none ever sold their acreage because they knew if the wage jobs came up short, that land could at least support a kitchen garden or truck patch.

Now that my father is passed, I am older, my mother older than I, his acreage helps her budget in pasture leasing and hay harvesting by hay makers.

When I returned to the country life from city living I started with this house and 2 acres that I only kitchen garden now but I truck patched a bit and along the way I picked up a few extra acres within 10 miles of my home place to lease out to farmers I know to help my own finances a bit. It's just the way I was raised, but the same rule applies in this century as the last.

"Land, they aren't making any more and regardless if land values are up or down, there will always be a demand and the one who owns it gets to decide the conditions of how it is supplied."

As long as I am alive, my small patches of ground will only be used for kitchen gardening, composting of topsoil and pasture lease to farmers or horse owners when they need to recover their own pastures because I am getting to old and broke down to farm as I did 30 years ago, but I plan to keep digging the dirt as much as I can until the day I am part of it 6 feet under.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Oxankle said:


> Why would any man want a woman who will not give him children? Just plain old sex is too easy to come by nowadays, and if a woman is not willing to be a wife and mother it would be simpler just to find a little strange when the need arose.
> 
> Few of you are as old as I. I, like the kid, remember the hard times. I've seen people come to the door begging for food, and i've seen my dad loading our last cattle for sale because the corn crop failed and the pastures were bare. There were times when my mother did not cry only because three tiny little boys were watching. Sometime when I think of those times (two of those boys died ten days apart in January of 1934) I come close to crying myself. The entitlement mentality is hard for me to tolerate.


Why not ask him rather than pass blanket judgement? You might be surprised at the answer.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I would not have accepted the collards. If she is that lazy, she didn't grow them: she either stole them or found them in a restaurant dumpster......

geo


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Shrek said:


> Saturday afternoon a neighbor brought by a bag of *collards that her uncle had given her* ...



.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Shrek; your ideas are much like mine---the land is here forever, and those who hold it will always have a refuge unless the socialists decide, as did the Russians, that those who own land and are self-sufficient are enemies of the state. There is no understating the threat from those who want something for nothing. The millennials are demanding that we "forgive" their college loans, the hippies gave us free love, AIDS and the Great Society (which means welfare for any who can worm their way into it) and now one of the economists is predicting a "Jubilee", the confiscation of savings and forgiveness of loans. That "Jubilee", he says, will be a demand of the millenials, soon to be the majority voting block in the country and amounts to nothing more than a massive, forced, redistribution of wealth from savers to spendthrifts.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

All that from a free bag of greens?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I am ENJOYING modern society, so far. I can go into any car lot and the salesman will not tell me to return with my husband before I test drive, it is a lot easier for some of us to find jobs than it was 40 years ago, and yet I still remember the lessons I learned while being really, really broke.

My kids are learning those same lessons today, courtesy of the recession that is ending now. I have been careful not to help them too much, as there is much they can learn from this. I have no problem hiring my son for the odd day's work, and offering him edibles from my back yard, but mostly I want him to learn to budget. He does have enough if he is careful.....but only if he is careful.

And, Ox, as I recall you got married a couple of years back, to a woman who cannot give you children. So I guess the answer to why a man would marry a woman who will not give him children is for companionship, yes?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

I remember a time when if a neighbor brought over a bounty that they couldn’t or just didn’t want to deal with the response was thank you. I also remember a time when after the recipient had turned that bounty into jams, jellies, wine, preserves, cookies , pies or any of the other things that might have been appropriate some portion was taken back across the street with another sincere thanks. Ah, the good old days.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

mmoetc said:


> I remember a time when if a neighbor brought over a bounty that they couldn’t or just didn’t want to deal with the response was thank you. I also remember a time when after the recipient had turned that bounty into jams, jellies, wine, preserves, cookies , pies or any of the other things that might have been appropriate some portion was taken back across the street with another sincere thanks. Ah, the good old days.



You mean you didn’t continue to badmouth the generous neighbor by sanctimoniously saying she won’t allow herself to get knocked up and continue to post slanderous personal details and turn her act of generosity into an opportunity for gratuitous self-congratulation on your own part?

Amazing.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL, Terri; when you are past your sell date there are a couple of things an honest man does not do. First, he does not lie to a woman about his feelings for her. Second, he does not marry a woman who will still be young and vigorous when he is old and staggering around on his last legs, nor does he marry one who has had her family and will be in her dotage when he is still a pretty good horse. Ignoring those rules of honor leads to parting in tears more often than not. Seldom does a young man consider marriage without children---why else get married in these days when so many do not? Sad to say, women are available almost free from what I have observed. When I was a young man I had never heard of a "hook up", yet today that seems to be a weekend sport. A sport that bites women on the butt.

PS: About to leave town for the cabin--I suppose I had better gather in the collards and chard as we are supposed to get some really cold weather by the weekend. Thank goodness I got the canner and some jars a while back. By the way; I have learned (from Martin, Paquebot) that the new sealing compounds on some of the commercial jars---jelly, pickles, etc, can be reused several times. I put up some green tomato chow chow in jelly jars and they sealed so tightly that I had trouble opening the first I tried.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Ox there are lots of good old fashioned ladies out there. 
I found one and all of a sudden it seemed like they were everywhere !


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Terri said:


> I am ENJOYING modern society, so far. I can go into any car lot and the salesman will not tell me to return with my husband before I test drive, it is a lot easier for some of us to find jobs than it was 40 years ago, and yet I still remember the lessons I learned while being really, really broke.


Alas a new half ton costs $40k now instead of $2000 when I was young. Course they arent real work trucks anymore, they are SUVs with a box bed tacked on. I guess salesmen arent as picky as they used to be when they can find somebody willing to pony up $40k in cash or credit. I remember when you could buy a pretty nice house for $40k......


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Lisa in WA said:


> You mean you didn’t continue to badmouth the generous neighbor by sanctimoniously saying she won’t allow herself to get knocked up and continue to post slanderous personal details and turn her act of generosity into an opportunity for gratuitous self-congratulation on your own part?
> 
> Amazing.


Maybe I’m just old fashioned.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

HermitJohn said:


> Alas a new half ton costs $40k now instead of $2000 when I was young. Course they arent real work trucks anymore, they are SUVs with a box bed tacked on. I guess salesmen arent as picky as they used to be when they can find somebody willing to pony up $40k in cash or credit. I remember when you could buy a pretty nice house for $40k......


Yeah, and the wages back then reflected the lower prices. The days of buying hamburger at 99 cents a pound have passed, but so have the very low wages.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Oxankle said:


> Why would any man want a woman who will not give him children? Just plain old sex is too easy to come by nowadays, and if a woman is not willing to be a wife and mother it would be simpler just to find a little strange when the need arose.
> 
> Few of you are as old as I. I, like the kid, remember the hard times. I've seen people come to the door begging for food, and i've seen my dad loading our last cattle for sale because the corn crop failed and the pastures were bare. There were times when my mother did not cry only because three tiny little boys were watching. Sometime when I think of those times (two of those boys died ten days apart in January of 1934) I come close to crying myself. The entitlement mentality is hard for me to tolerate.


Ox,
Before they got married , they were apartment living in the city where they worked and as many young couples they agreed to wait to have children until they both were established in their career choices.

Then he inherited his retreat property and they married still holding to their original plans until they decided that paying ever increasing rent and property taxes they chose to buy a small house in this area about 5 or six years ago, he got a promotion, she wanted to spend more time with her aunt and uncle who relocated to be near her and she abandoned her pursuit of her career.

At the same time, he formed a family bond with her uncle as her aunt and uncle are the only kin they both have claim to now.

Over the last few years she has shown her husband that she has a minimal maternal instinct but likes older kids. She just doesn't share the dig in the dirt feelings her husband and aunt and uncle do.

When I gave her husband half of the greens, I thanked him as I thanked his wife when she brought them by as we talked of how he plans to retire early when he has their house paid off in a few years and enough to keep a roof over head of them and work the land he inherited to make his retirement stable.

He may not achieve the goals she wants for him but she may find herself happy and he accepts the fact that she may want to adopt because his parents adopted him when he was 9 going on 10 because they couldn't conceive either.

When he told me that he was adopted, I added the caveat that just like many decades past, there were more kids out there than families and most wanted to adopt babies but if they adopt an older child, that good for all involved.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

DKWunlimited said:


> As for canning, it depends on what your time is worth. I have friends whose employment pays them 25 and up an hour to work, Does it make sense for them to spend 3 or 4 hours to can $50 worth of food? Same with cleaning when you can hire someone to do it for $10 an hour.


cleaning for $10 an hour?!?! thats VERY cheap.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

DKWunlimited said:


> ............Same with cleaning when you can hire someone to do it for $10 an hour.


Do you have a phone number.........?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I keep reading threads here on HT by men that implicate the wives of the posters friends as, as one poster put it: the wicked witch of the west.

Why are these men so unable to stand up for themselves and get a divorce if the couple doesn’t have mutual goals like, starting a family. What is wrong with divorcing with no children and an incompatible lifestyle?

Shrek, if your friend wants natural children badly enough, why hasn’t he just moved on? If he’s complaining about his wife to friends I would think he’d man up and move on.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

An other lady here said that when she was divorced, the land/home she had lived in belonged to her husbands folks, so she lost her home. That's whats one thing wrong about divorce.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> An other lady here said that when she was divorced, the land/home she had lived in belonged to her husbands folks, so she lost her home. That's whats one thing wrong about divorce.


That is a bad thing, but cheating is a bit different than going into a marriage with an agreement and then one party changing their mind about something as major as whether or not to have children, no?

As far as Shreks friend, he inherited his place and a quick Google shows that inherited property in Alabama like in many other places is not part of the marital estate.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Lisa in WA said:


> Why are these men so unable to stand up for themselves and get a divorce if the couple doesn’t have mutual goals like, starting a family. What is wrong with divorcing with no children and an incompatible lifestyle?
> 
> Shrek, if your friend wants natural children badly enough, why hasn’t he just moved on? If he’s complaining about his wife to friends I would think he’d man up and move on.


I don't believe the husband cared- it was the people here that complained.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> I don't believe the husband cared- it was the people here that complained.


Yeah, I get that feeling too. 
I’d be mad at my friends if I found out they were badmouthing my husband.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

hunter63 said:


> Do you have a phone number.........?


Here in Oklahoma there are ads all over the place.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

DKWunlimited said:


> Here in Oklahoma there are ads all over the place.


Which just proves that everything is bigger in Texas - as that Oklahoma $10 an hour becomes a Texas $25 -$35 an hour.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Terri said:


> Yeah, and the wages back then reflected the lower prices. The days of buying hamburger at 99 cents a pound have passed, but so have the very low wages.


Blue collar adult wages around $2 an hour back then. Thats 1000 hour. Blue collar wages now $12 to $20 an hour. Even at $20 an hour thats a truck that should only be $20k. Not $40k. Oopsie, somebody forgot to increase blue collar wages I guess....


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

DKWunlimited said:


> Here in Oklahoma there are ads all over the place.


I guess we are a little far north?

Now you have to specify... if the job is for a couple of hours,... a day, ...or several days with enough hours.... rate is higher for a job that take 2 hours.
Most people around here won't work for 2 hours @$10 buck an hour.

Had a problem finding someone to show up....to weed whack the tall grass on the front bank at "The Place"
Too steep to mow....and I can't can't run the machine for 2 hours needed anymore...
I pay the guy $100 bucks and don't care if takes a 15 min....or 2 hours....just get it done.

But he shows up does a good job...and it it's hot or take or he has to fight it....I tip him.
So for me,... it's worth it.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

no one works at anything around here for 10 dollars an hour, that's starvation wages sure! costs that much in fuel to get here. house cleaning is at least 30. mowing a small yard some people charge 60. I paid 200 to get my walkway cleaned. good thing I can do most things myself. I'm investing in a powerwasher next year and a leaf blower etc. 
~Georgia


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

My house is 1400 sqft and my lady can do the entire house for $50, dusting, mopping, windows, baseboards, baths. She doesn't speak much english but enough to get by, her husband does yards and cost me $20 for mowing, bagging, edging and hedges. (The yard takes 30 minutes, the house takes 5 hours)


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

DKWunlimited said:


> My house is 1400 sqft and my lady can do the entire house for $50, dusting, mopping, windows, baseboards, baths. She doesn't speak much english but enough to get by, her husband does yards and cost me $20 for mowing, bagging, edging and hedges. (The yard takes 30 minutes, the house takes 5 hours)


Make sure you tip them...gonna be hard to replace.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

hunter63 said:


> Make sure you tip them...gonna be hard to replace.


I don't tip and they bring me tamales for Christmas. Have had them about 3 years but I get flyers on my door a few times a month for pretty much the same price. A lot of hispanic moms who just want 1 house per day while the kids are in school.

I should also say that many office jobs around here only pay 8 or 9 an hours and then take taxes out of it. $10 an hours is paid as contract labor.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

DKWunlimited said:


> I don't tip and they bring me tamales for Christmas. Have had them about 3 years but I get flyers on my door a few times a month for pretty much the same price. A lot of hispanic moms who just want 1 house per day while the kids are in school.
> 
> I should also say that many office jobs around here only pay 8 or 9 an hours and then take taxes out of it. $10 an hours is paid as contract labor.


Enjoy your help...
I wanted to get DW a maid to help her out.....18 year old blond....she said "No, that's OK"...LOL


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Maybe she LIKES the canned greens better?


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Oxankle said:


> Shrek; your ideas are much like mine---the land is here forever, and those who hold it will always have a refuge unless the socialists decide, as did the Russians, that those who own land and are self-sufficient are enemies of the state. There is no understating the threat from those who want something for nothing. The millennials are demanding that we "forgive" their college loans, the hippies gave us free love, AIDS and the Great Society (which means welfare for any who can worm their way into it) and now one of the economists is predicting a "Jubilee", the confiscation of savings and forgiveness of loans. That "Jubilee", he says, will be a demand of the millenials, soon to be the majority voting block in the country and amounts to nothing more than a massive, forced, redistribution of wealth from savers to spendthrifts.


If they want what I have they'd best be willing to die for it...


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

AmericanStand said:


> Ox there are lots of good old fashioned ladies out there.
> I found one and all of a sudden it seemed like they were everywhere !


Could someone please give one of them my address and a GPS?


----------



## HappySevenFarm (Jan 21, 2013)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Could someone please give one of them my address and a GPS?


Dilly, dilly!!!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I have been very fortunate over the years (especially the hard years) that friends, family, co-workers and neighbours have often given us extras and leftover produce, fish, meat etc that they had no use for - either had their fill or just did not cook or preserve whatever it was. They were often passing on things that had been given to them. 

I don't make judgments about how people choose to live as we have often been the subject of judgments about how we choose to live. If asked I will give my opinion or help but otherwise I just accept that this is their choice. My sister and I could not be more different and if we nagged each other about our choices we would not have a relationship just a constant sad time. 

One thing that I always did was to pass back to the giver some of whatever it was I had made with their gift - jam, fish chowder, or just a salad made with the greens they gave us and my special dressing. This sometimes back fired as with the fish chowder. Our friend asked for the recipe and we got a lot less fish in the future.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

It's collard greens for crying out loud. Not like alligator balls or something with a high value.

(A reply to an earlier page of the thread, not to any particular post.)


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

lolololol!!!


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Clem said:


> It's collard greens for crying out loud. Not like alligator balls or something with a high value.
> 
> (A reply to an earlier page of the thread, not to any particular post.)


Do alligators have balls? (Just curious)


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

You'd have to ask CajunSunshine, since she's the one who first brought alligator balls into mainstream conversation.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Mais cher! Gators act like they have the biggest balls in the swamp. But most folks have no idea how big they are because gators carry them internally, out of harm's way.

This is probably the thread Clem was referring to about alligator balls (complete with recipe!):

https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/t...s-booms-around-the-world.566739/#post-7958151


.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Only here will a thread go from lazy...to collard greens...to righteous and unrighteous indignation....to cheap domestic help... to finding good looking single men with a GPS...to alligator balls and all kinds of other musings in between various posts.

And it all started with an uncle's unwanted collard greens four pages ago, lol.

I thought I would contribute my share to keep things thoroughly mixed up.


.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

CajunSunshine said:


> Mais cher! Gators act like they have the biggest balls in the swamp. But most folks have no idea how big they are because gators carry them internally, out of harm's way.
> 
> This is probably the thread Clem was referring to about alligator balls (complete with recipe!):
> 
> ...


Tres bien


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

CajunSunshine said:


> .... because gators carry them internally, out of harm's way.


So how do you tell if the gator chasing you is a male or female?

Mon (planning trip south, want to be prepared!)


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

frogmammy said:


> So how do you tell if the gator chasing you is a male or female?
> 
> Mon (planning trip south, want to be prepared!)


Why do you care if the gator chasing you is a male or female?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

frogmammy said:


> So how do you tell if the gator chasing you is a male or female?


Does it really matter?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, I think a male might be faster, but female more agile, which would effect my escape plans.

And it matters because I've never seen an alligator except in the zoo and I don't know a whole lot about them and I DO like going to Florida. Never seen one there, although I know others that have.

Mon


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

John; Right after WWII Dad had a four bedroom, 2 bath house built for the family---8 kids lived in that house. Best I recall that house cost just over $5 grand. The first new auto I bought (needed it for work) cost right at $2,000. Never bought another new one. 

Our money has been greatly devalued, but our tastes have gotten vastly more expensive too. Grew up without a phone, even in the home. Now every ten year old kid has a phone in his pocket. My kids' phone bills are bigger than my paychecks once were.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I've never seen an alligator and I don't want to. balls or no balls! I see a guy caught a 17 ft Python in the everglades a few days ago. what a monster that was! ~Georgia


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL, had to read back a page or two to catch up on this thread!!! Yes, there are bull and cow alligators and they act just like any big lizards---except that the female will keep an eye on the composting vegetation in which she lays her eggs and gets upset if ANYTHING disturbs them. 

And yest, there are a few honest women left if you scratch around and find them, and a lot who would love to be honest women if they could find a decent, hard-working and faithful man. 

And I pretty much agree with the Kid as to the socialists taking our land.

And I put up six quarts of collards this morning---canner would have held seven but I left a few in the garden on the off chance they'd not freeze. Surprised to find that they require an hour and a half at ten pounds.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm lazy and give tons of fruit away only to have some of it come back in jars.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

The female alligator, if she is protecting her young, is the fastest and meanest critter in the swamp. She needs to be, because everything wants to eat her babies: large turtles and birds, snakes and even other alligators. So until her young are ready to fend for themselves, she is hyper-alert, hyper-paranoid, and hyper-fast to eliminate anything that moves near them.

Even if you are 100% sure there are NO baby gators and a mama around, if you are near a potential nesting area you may be unpleasantly surprised...because they can hide in plain sight so well. Make no mistake, if called to duty, a mama gator may inspire trespassers in an almost religious way and maybe even teach you how to walk on water. (You will thank your Higher Power that you were able to escape.)

If you ever hear this sound, leave the area ASAP:

(By the way, she is not eating her babies, but only moving them to the water.)








Ha ha! I don't I need to give you any advice if you ever hear this:









I can vouch for the information in this link. Pay particular attention to the bit under the heading, _How Can I Stay Safe Around Alligators? _http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/uw230

However, Florida has been having problems with more than alligators. Those enormous pythons just creep me right out. This invasive species has gotten a firm hold in Florida. Google _that _and be afraid.


.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

frogmammy said:


> So how do you tell if the gator chasing you is a male or female?
> 
> Mon (planning trip south, want to be prepared!)


Well since they are carried internally I suppose you can take a look around for them on the way through ?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

CajunSunshine, thank you! Learned a lot there! I think the babies sound cute, I'd be drawn to check out the sound they make. The other video, well, sounds an AWFUL lot like a man snoring. Nice to know (well, maybe not) that they can sprint faster than I can!

When I was showing dogs, people used to warn that if you went to the Lakeland, FL shows and stayed in the RV area over the show, do NOT park at the edge of the lot, and to *especially* not park there if you had small dogs!

Snakes, I leave them alone, they leave me alone...ALL good!

Mon


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

When in Florida, treat ANY body of water as if it had gators. Don't allow kids or animals to play near ANY water in Florida except for swimming pools - and check those first, gators have been known to invade a suburban pool - happens at least once a year in central Florida.

Every year when I lived there, you would hear 6-10 stories of dogs being eaten, and occasionally a young child.


----------

